# Guadalupe in Dec? Any takers?



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay I'm starting to feel slightly homicidal. Not in the mood to drag the boat out, either. My 3 wt is calling me like a cheap mistress.

I'd like to hit the Guadalupe in Dec. 19th-21st to be exact. Yeah, yeah, I know that is a sunday-tuesday. It is the only time I can take that isn't over a holiday or doesn't interfere with makin money.

Thinking of camping, getting drunk, starting a bonfire, and whipping the water into a frenzy. 
Any one interested in making a date of it?


----------



## Matthew DeMaet (May 19, 2010)

I have off those days and was thinking about visiting family in NB, Walberg and San Marcos sometime that week. If I make it up there I would be glad to have a fishing partner. If you have a float tube I can even arrange drop off up river! I just dont know what the days will bring yet.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm going. I'll PM you my cell number when it gets closer.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

i think i could hang out with a Marine for a day or so


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Roger that. I might even buy a Soldier a beer 

I'll work on putting together the details today.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay going to stay here
http://www.lazylandl.com/
I should be there late morning on Sunday the 19th. Planning to fish all day monday and tuesday and go home after dark tuesday. Two nights camping. 
Looks like the campground is right in the special regulation area (artificials only, one trout per day over 18") which is right where I want to be.
I'll have two extra fly rods.
Who's in?


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Seriously thinking about this one. I am not really set up to wade for coldwater troots though. I need to take some leave before I end up losing some and a fishing vacation would be freaking great. I also have to take the wife to see the Nutcracker in New Braun least I get my nuts cracked.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Even a tall pair of mud boots will let you work the edges of a river and open up the amount of wading one can do.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I've never fished the Guadalupe, and am thinking about doing it this year. I would imagine it s all nymph fishing, or maybe streamers. What are your go to flies for that fishery.

THE JAMMER


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Website I saw said much of the same. I've never fished it. I've got a few go to flies for first time trips. Bead head hares ear, bead head bird of prey, wd-40, san juan worm. Renegade is my best fish finder dry, followed by a royal wulff.

Streamers, I've never failed to catch fish on an olive bead head bugger. Actually might need to order a few new ones, I think I'm totally out. Might pick up some crawfish patterns too.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.guadalupefly.com/hatch.html

Looks like midges and bugs are the name of the game in winter. I'll be fishing mostly nymphs.

http://www.guadalupefly.com/flies/flybox.html
I have most of these, go figure.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I might be down. I'm off Mondays and Tuesdays and it's just a short drive from Austin. Now to see if I can still tie with 4x.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

It gets a little harder with a buzz.... 

I'm going through my fly fishing bag today. Last time I forgot to clean it out, I found 3 empty beer bottles in my vest that had been there for months and months....
I think my waders might have a hole, too. Have a backup pair of neoprenes JIC.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Man I can tie 95% of those flies easily. Maybe I can bully the wife into letting me get some waders. I think I really want to do this. She says I need to go. So I suppose you can count me in. I have ever fished flies for trout despite growing up in Western NC/East Tn. I think that this will be good for my soul.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I guide summers in SW Alaska, but I promise to remain positive about 14" trout 

The toughest thing is going to be getting the trout to eat my 7" leeches!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Hell, I'm happy when I catch bait. Some of the best fun I've had is pulling ten inch brookies from a mountain stream. Something sexy about the fly rod.

Oh, and I found no less than 6 twist tops in my fly vest from my last trip. No glass on the rivah means I'll probably take cans to the Guadalupe.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

I cant make this trip, wish I could. 
If someone is going and needs to borrow waders, vest, fly rig. Send me a message here. I will be out of the country till Dec 15. Can arrange to get the stuff to you then.

Good luck, sounds like a fun trip

Cowboy


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

FishinCowboy said:


> I cant make this trip, wish I could.
> If someone is going and needs to borrow waders, vest, fly rig. Send me a message here. I will be out of the country till Dec 15. Can arrange to get the stuff to you then.
> 
> Good luck, sounds like a fun trip
> ...


Heck the 15th youll be back by then. You got anything in as my wife says Big Boy sizes word.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

I think working the edges would eliminate backcasting completely as I recall. If you want to roll cast all day that would probably be the only option in mud boots. There's a series of stories at www.texasflycaster.com starting here - http://texasflycaster.com/fly-fishi...n-the-texas-hill-country-series-introduction/ and it's still got one part to go.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay now the wife has a doctor's appointment, she's been trying to get in for months and she's gotta go in monday. I'm going to have to cancel. I really wanted to get out but just not in the cards this go around.


----------

